
Show HN: Agenda 1.0 – Arduino scheduler library - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/Agenda
======
gioscarab
If you find something you would add, edit or, worst, you find some bug, please
report :) Thank you for your feedback.

~~~
fit2rule
I'm not seeing where you deal with micros() overflow .. also using time as a
var name is poor form.

------
aleegro
Great library

